# Incorrect Tach Hours reading/ 184 vs 370 hours (Yamaha Report)



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Gee... a seller mis-representing his (or her) goods... and probably not for the first time... surprise, surprise... 

Seriously, I'm pretty sure that most late model motors these days, computer controlled, will provide an accurate hour reading when checked (and in my experience with BRP... your service printout will display it as part of the printout, if requested, so that you can have a written report to show any potential buyer about your latest service.. All of that works quite well - until your motor has to have it's computer replaced... In that case your new computer will only show the hours it's run so that motor could have any number of hours of use - before the new computer was installed... 

"Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## Eirus (Dec 15, 2021)

The Yamaha Dealership told me the report showed there was no repair history whatsoever for this engine. Unless it was serviced outside of a Yamaha Dealership, which is possible. But it seems like a Yamaha Dealership would be the only ones who could replace that computer, correct? I dont go around blindly trusting people to be honest, but I thought there was a system in place to prevent aftermarket/resale fraud and abuse to some extent. There is a lesson to be learned in here somewhere, but I haven't found it yet. The used boat market it insane, and when this boat went on the market, I practically made my deposit the same day I looked at the boat (like 99.9% of buyers right now). This was the 3rd boat I went for after being beaten to the deposit-punch twice before. I definitely wasn't afforded my due diligence time to qualify/disqualify the boat other than with the instruments on board, and my visual, physical inspection. But I was a little hoodwinked, obviously. Just trying to understand the gap in the system, and I think it is when service such as a new computer is installed at an other than Yamaha repairshop. That seems to be a great way to be able to pull this stunt off if you're a shady seller.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

The seller misrepresented the hours to you...no biggie...happens buying used....get the 400 hour service done...make sure all zinxs are good...run that motor to 3000 hours and enjoy it....370 is nuthin


----------



## Eirus (Dec 15, 2021)

SS06 said:


> The seller misrepresented the hours to you...no biggie...happens buying used....get the 400 hour service done...make sure all zinxs are good...run that motor to 3000 hours and enjoy it....370 is nuthin


That's good advice. By no means was it a buyers horror-story or anything like it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A quick caveat about what I've already posted. I only mentioned that bit about a computer change-out not showing the hours with the first computer -since I'm running a motor with that exact situation... If you looked at the current printout you'd never guess that the motor might have had a few (or a lot) of hours with the original computer... I doubt that anyone would change out a computer to conceal engine hours (like rolling back the odometer on a car...) mainly because computers cost real money (thank heavens mine was under warranty at the time...).

"Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## Eirus (Dec 15, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> A quick caveat about what I've already posted. I only mentioned that bit about a computer change-out not showing the hours with the first computer -since I'm running a motor with that exact situation... If you looked at the current printout you'd never guess that the motor might have had a few (or a lot) of hours with the original computer... I doubt that anyone would change out a computer to conceal engine hours (like rolling back the odometer on a car...) mainly because computers cost real money (thank heavens mine was under warranty at the time...).
> 
> "Aren't boats fun?"


 I agree. I suspect apathy on their part, not malice, or fraud. All good.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

The discrepancy is between the computer hours and the tach hours, so doubtful the computer is the issue. The tach could have been replaced, but I thought on at least some models the ecm would still make a new tach display the correct hours. Could even be that the wiring to the tach got messed up and just did not log hours for a while.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

184 X 2 = 368

That is real close to half the hours on the ecu. Could the tach be set up wrong so its only counting half?


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Hank said:


> 184 X 2 = 368
> 
> That is real close to half the hours on the ecu. Could the tach be set up wrong so its only counting half?


Great observation, usually a bunch of dip switches on the back of the gauge, maybe they are not set correctly?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Not the original tach and leaving the key on while the engine was not running could be the culprit.


----------

